# General > Business >  A new business coming soon

## Sketch

A new Business is coming to Wick/Caithness soon whereby you can have things on your car, van or bike powder coated in any colour you want, and, under the same roof, you can have things metal plated in chrome, nickle, bronze, copper, zinc, gold plate, silver plate etc AND have your car or bike custome painted with just about any design you please. This may be of interest to anyone wanting to refurbish, restore or rebuild cars, bikes or just about anything you wish.

That's Powder Coating, metal plating and paint spray designs on cars, vans, bike or any vehicle or any parts you wish ranging from metals, alloys, fabrics, plastics etc etc.

What's your thoughts? Would you use such a service?

If so, what kind of things would you have done?

Try the Poll. Sellect if you would use any of the services or not, then select which materials you would have treated out of the bottom three options. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Alba.gu.brath

Powder coating service would would be good

----------


## Sketch

Would you like to try the poll for me Alba?

----------


## Alba.gu.brath

Would use the metal plating service too

----------


## Even Chance

What a great idea. I'm needing a few Mini bits chrome plated at the moment/ over the winter.
 When can you do them!!??
If I kent you could do them locally, I would be tempted to clean up various bits that arent normally chromed and get them done just for the hell of it. 
I have a wee bit of a thing for chrome...................

 Go for it- asap please!

----------


## Even Chance

I forgot to say that the powder coating would be just the ticket for isolating metal parts from the harsh Caithness weather. Mini subframes would be nice hot dipped in the stuff.

----------


## Sketch

> What a great idea. I'm needing a few Mini bits chrome plated at the moment/ over the winter.
>  When can you do them!!??
> If I kent you could do them locally, I would be tempted to clean up various bits that arent normally chromed and get them done just for the hell of it. 
> I have a wee bit of a thing for chrome...................
> 
>  Go for it- asap please!


Hi, Thank you for your responce. I hope, all things being well, between Christmas and New Year or very soon afterwards. I'm grabbing every chance I get to have things up and running asap so could be sooner. Whatever happends, the services will be cheaper and quicker than having to send off parts down the line and the finished product will be of very high standard and very durable.

G

----------


## orkneycadian

Hot dip galvanising would be handy!

----------


## iain

That sounds good.How big can you powder coat? Starting doing up one of my Dodge little lorrys in the near future.

----------


## Sketch

> That sounds good.How big can you powder coat? Starting doing up one of my Dodge little lorrys in the near future.


Hi Iain, Thank you for your responce. The over all size of the powder coating ovens will depend upon the level of demand for larger parts, hence the research poll here and other maketing researches I have sent out. As these ovens are very expensive to buy (£7,500 the cheapest and upwards of £40,000) and costly to run the level of demand dictates the overall investment of such huge ovens. In the first 3-4 months the size of parts being powder coated will be anything upto, and including, the size of car and bike wheels, however, I have plans to powder coat motorbike frames and car chasis but, it depends upon the demand for larger parts.

I hope this answers your question, thank you again for your responce.

G

----------


## Sketch

> What a great idea. I'm needing a few Mini bits chrome plated at the moment/ over the winter.
>  When can you do them!!??
> If I kent you could do them locally, I would be tempted to clean up various bits that arent normally chromed and get them done just for the hell of it. 
> I have a wee bit of a thing for chrome...................
> 
>  Go for it- asap please!


Hi Even Chance, 
Aye, me too, there's just something about chrome isn't there? 
This will be just the ticket for you then, we will be very local. Business will begine in Wick for the initial period but may have move to Thurso if a suitably sized premises can't be aquired in Wick.

G

----------


## coppertop 1958

good luck with the new business hope its comeing soon have a few job for you if the price is right .....

----------


## Sketch

> good luck with the new business hope its comeing soon have a few job for you if the price is right .....


Hi, Coppertop, thank you for your support. My mission is to provide these services cheaper than if you had to send off to have your parts treated but maintain the high level of standards. Fill out the poll for me?  :Wink: 

G

----------


## Sketch

Is there any more interest in the new business before the poll closes. It would meen a great deal to the overall setup of the business to have as much feedback as possible so I know exactly what is best to do to make the business work for all who wish to use its services.

Many thanks for all those who have contributed so far

Gx

----------


## upolian

What would the company be called?? I have spoken to a few people,i can see you being flat out with powder coating alloys,if your doing your work to a high standard ill be giving you alot of custom  :Smile:

----------


## ducati

Yep, Caithness has magnetic kerbs  ::

----------


## Sketch

> What would the company be called?? I have spoken to a few people,i can see you being flat out with powder coating alloys,if your doing your work to a high standard ill be giving you alot of custom


Hi, the business will be called 'Phoenix Custom Workshop'.(PCW). Aye, it seems the demand for that is very high. I intend to do a better job than is currently available. My business mission is one of top quality and satisfaction. I have a policy that if the jobs not right then I continue to do the job until it's perfect.

Thank you again for you support, I feel very confident of PCW's success.

G

----------


## Sketch

> Yep, Caithness has magnetic kerbs


Ha Ha !! Yeah, I noticed, had an effect on all those kerbed alloys. lol

----------

